# Newbie, kinda



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi All! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm Shanna and I'm kind of a newbie.  I've been lurking on this site for a long time.  In fact, I thought I'd already might have posted in the Welcome Forum, but apparently, I just dreamt that!

I'm a MAC nut.  I'm very happy with all of the products I've purchased from them.  I'm also an aspiring MA, but since I'm a procrastinator, I've yet to get up and do something about it!

Some of you might know me as eyeshadowfreak on MUA, but since I love this place just as much, I thought I'd make an official introduction!


----------



## user2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey welcome to specktra! I like your name...but it doesn't match to Gollum....


----------



## Jessica (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Shanna!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome shanna!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hey welcome to specktra! I like your name...but it doesn't match to Gollum....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But until Janice did it for me today, I couldn't upload my own avatar so I picked my favorite thing from the Avatar Gallery - Gollum.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------

